# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Los Caníbales de Juan Tamariz

## AleAGermanotta

¡Hola a todos! Les traigo un juego que en lo personal me gusta mucho, así que intente hacerlo, (nunca tan bien como el maestro Tamariz) Acepto sugerencias, criticas, etc. GRACIAS POR SU TIEMPO :]




Los Canibales - YouTube

----------


## Tereso

Técnicamente me gusta mucho, tienes mucha soltura y me gusta eso, pero por otro lado (y creo que ya te lo había comentado en otro vídeo) parece que estás leyendo un texto, y no solo eso, no tiene ninguna inflexión tu entonación, busca cómo mejorar eso, y hay dos o tres puntos en la charla que están un poco "deshilados", si quieres te hago esos comentarios por MP, pero muy buena ejecución.

¡Saludos!

----------


## AleAGermanotta

Tengo una muy mala costumbre de grabar primero el video, y después el audio, NO DEBO HACERO! JAJAJA, tomare en cuenta tus consejos, gracias :]

----------


## MacRub

Está genial. Sólo un apunte... 

Nos estás contando una historia sobre canívales, no sobre hadas del bosque. La música le resta misterio a la historia. Es una melodia muy usada para juegos y me encanta, pero no siempre queda bien este tipo de melodías para todas las rutinas.

Aprovechando que grabas el video después, puedes hacer pruebas con otras músicas o efectos. 

Por lo demás, ya te digo que está genial!

un saludo!

----------


## elmanu

Y como se llama la canción de fondo? quizás no le pegue demasiado pero es muy buena para otros juegos

----------


## Alvaro de Andress

> Y como se llama la canción de fondo? quizás no le pegue demasiado pero es muy buena para otros juegos


Creo que es "River Flowers In You",
Sobre el vídeo, muy bueno  :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

Sobre la ejecución no hay mucho que decir, es correcta, pero hay un problema de conjunto, y otro de concepto.

El primero: el juego queda plano. Si has grabado el audio después del vídeo, puede ser la razón. Normalmente los actores son pésimos dobladores. Y no es lo mismo hablar, que recitar. Queda muy poco natural el doblaje hecho por alguien que no es realmente doblador, o un excelente narrador.

El segundo tiene que ver con lo que pasa cuando imitamos los clásicos. Sin ser yo un gran experto, este juego "per se", es flojito. No sólo eso, sino que las trampas se intuyen con cierta facilidad (más, debido a la repetición, y a lo largo que es el juego, lo cual da tiempo al espectador a recapacitar). Por eso Juan lo tiene que vestir con una historia muy... cómo lo digo... muy por encima del juego. Más fuerte de lo normal (y, en este caso, necesariamente sobreactuada). Lo mismo que también hace Pepe Carroll con su versión, o incluso Ammar que, además de acelerarla hasta casi 4x, también tiene que "disfrazarla" en exceso. Además, hay dos detalles que tú has omitido y que en la presentación de Juan tienen una fuerte razón de ser. Esos dos adornos, justo esos dos, no son tales, sino que tienen una muy justificada presencia: la sotana del misionero, y la sirena del barco. La pregunta es: ¿entiendes por qué? Si la respuesta es no, es que todavía no estás preparado para este juego. Si la respuesta es sí, eso desencadena otra pregunta: ¿por qué los has eliminado? ¿Con qué los sustituyes?

[Quizás este hilo nos ayude a entender que pocas cosas se hacen "porque sí". No al menos los magos de primera fila].

----------


## S. Alexander

Mírate la versión de Woody Aragón. Creo que no es solo muy limpia sino también muy potente.

Y eso, lo del audio después del vídeo... ¿tú cómo te comunicas con la gente, tu cuerpo va por un lado y tu voz por otro? Eres latino, tío, tienes una capacidad natural para gesticular mientras hablas y atraer más la atención todavía, ¡úsala campeón!  :Smile1: 

Un abrazo mágico muy grande

S. Alexander

----------


## ElMagoRodri

¿Soy yo o haces el culebreo con las manos al revés respecto a la posición normal?

----------


## Ricardo_As de picas

Hola AleAGermanotta. Me ha gustado en general la ejecución del efecto, no tengo más que decir en ese aspecto.

-En cuanto a la música, impresionante, gran compositor Yiruma, sin embargo para este juego....no pega mucho la verdad. A lo mejor una canción un poco más potente le quedaría como anillo al dedo. Prueba y nos cuentas. 
-En cuanto a la entonación, este juego lo merece más que ningún otro. 

Citando una frase de la película _Hitch_: "El 60% de la comunicación humana no es verbal: lenguaje corporal. El 30% es tu tono de voz. Eso significa que el 90% de lo que estas diciendo no está saliendo de tu boca".
Aplicala, y te dará grandes resultados  :Wink1: 

Ah, otra de las cosas que me ha encantado del vídeo, ha sido la sonrisa del chico que esta a tu lado.

A seguir mejorando, y a seguir sacando sonrisas  :Wink1: 

Te ánimo a que sigas compartiendo tu magia con nosotros.

¡Un saludo!

----------


## kaico112

Me a gustado mucho, pero lo mismo que te dicen todos, sobretodo la frase de ricardo " : "El 60% de la comunicación humana no es verbal: lenguaje corporal. El  30% es tu tono de voz. Eso significa que el 90% de lo que estas diciendo  no está saliendo de tu boca". 
muy buena !  :Smile1:  

=)

----------

